

The problem with Coffeescript: debugging - lucian303

To keep it short, you can write your so called "elegant" coffeescript, but when it comes down to debugging the output it's going to be JS. JS _you_ didn't write.<p>So yeah, it's a sophomoric exercise that only adds complexity to building software. Obviously this is the #1 thing that should be avoided (unnecessary complexity) in all software. Adding more complexity is why developers _should_ get fired.<p>edit: Suggestions adding extra complexity to the development lifecycle do not make a case for coffeescript. They only make a case against it. That includes having to learn a useless language.
======
amikazmi
1\. if you keep your methods small, and have tests, you rarely need a
debugger.

2\. the generated js isn't that complex and you can easily map it in your
head- it's not like trying to "debug" asm generated from C.

3\. you'll get debugging soon (as wmf said, source maps- now waiting for cs
guys to support in chrome, Rubymine IDE supports in D1 2013)

4\. productivity is important.

~~~
lucian303
All of which add _unnecessary_ complexity and time to the development
lifecycle. Don't tell me you don't need a debugger in JS no matter how small
your methods are and how many tests you have. All code has bugs. Period. You
are arguing against fact. That's fallacious.

~~~
amikazmi
False dichotomy.

"All code has bugs" claim is true, but it doesn't mean you need debuggers in
order to solve/fix the problems.

If your methods ARE small enough, and you have tests for OTHER cases,
printing/console is actually _faster_ (at least for me) than using a debugger.
I have a JS debugger in firebug, and I rarely use it (for pure JS, not just
CoffeeScript output).

~~~
lucian303
That's your experience and anecdotal. Advocating against the use of a debugger
when it's necessary (and it is necessary a lot especially with others' code)
just shows you really do not understand program flow, let alone software
development. I'm glad you only work on your own code and you should be too.

~~~
amikazmi
In your experience, it's necessary with others' code. In _my_ experience, it's
rarely necessary.

As long as you're _glad_ with your false assumptions, I have nothing more to
add.

~~~
lucian303
So your code has no bugs? That's a first.

------
subsection1h
lucian303, your comment history is littered with uninformative blather such as
this submission. Since you oppose "extra complexity" so much, consider this:
the process of finding actionable information at Hacker News would be less
complex for everyone if you were to stop posting.

~~~
lucian303
And the process for you to stop being such a trolling asshole ... well there
is none. You're stuck being an asshole.

You may not think this is an important point, but that doesn't mean that
people who actually understand software development do.

See, even those who use it can't actually make a real argument against this
other than it was easy for them. Whatever that means ...
<https://tech.dropbox.com/?p=361>

------
plqa
I have a feeling that you have not and do not work on anything big or
important. It's highly likely that you're still in high school OR you are in
some sort of college / University.

------
adamnemecek
...but...but no semicolons!

~~~
lucian303
... make it shite ... LMAO

------
wmf
Source maps.

~~~
lucian303
Extra complexity.

------
roopeshv
stop using what you can't use.

~~~
lucian303
I don't use Coffeescript

